# In Access per VBA auf passwortgeschütze URL



## Leja (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Seite, die per htaccess mit einem Passwort geschützt ist. Diese Seite möchte ich per VBA in Access öffnen, dafür habe ich folgenden Code genutzt:


```
Dim url As String
    url = DLookup("ParameterWert", "TblDBParameter", "DBParameterID=20")
    authorization = DLookup("ParameterWert", "TblDBParameter", "DBParameterID=21")
  
    Result = URL_LoadText( _
        "http://" & url & "/Verzeichnis/abfrage.php", _
        "Timeout! (>15 Min)", _
        "Authorization: Basic" & "authorization" _
    )
```

Das aufrufen funktioniert, allerdings geht ein Fenster auf indem von "Windows Sicherheit" Benutzer und Passwort abgefragt werden. Da ich dies ja schon im Code eingetragen habe, verstehe ich nicht warum diese Abfrage kommt. Kann man das abschalten?

Oder liegt das gar am Hoster?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Leja


----------



## ComFreek (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leja,



Leja hat gesagt.:


> Da ich dies ja schon im Code eingetragen habe


Ich kenne URL_LoadText() nicht, aber ich sehe nirgends etwas von Nutzername und Passwort.

Probiere mal, ob du den Nutzernamen und das PW gleich mittels der URI übergeben kannst:

```
http://comfreek:tutorials@example.com/...
```
comfreek ist hier der Nutzername, tutorials das Passwort. Siehe auch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/URI_scheme#Examples


----------



## Leja (26. Oktober 2014)

das funktioniert leider auch nicht :-(


----------



## ComFreek (26. Oktober 2014)

Leja hat gesagt.:


> das funktioniert leider auch nicht :-(


Was heißt das? Erscheint das Login-Fenster immer noch?


----------



## Leja (26. Oktober 2014)

nein, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung vom VBA


----------



## ComFreek (28. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn ich mit Access nicht auskenne, ohne Fehlermeldung kann dir hier leider keiner helfen.


----------

